# Are your hunting licenses current?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just checked on mine tonight and realized they expire tomorrow!

Make sure your licenses are current and that you're out there doing things the way they are supposed to be done.

Just a friendly reminder. As sportsmen we have many responsibilities and it's easy to overlook things.









Have a great night!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm good to go********


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Me too...kinda wished I had baught into the life time licenses program when it was available 10 years ago. It was pricey...but included everything !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm good, ours go from Jan. 1st to Dec. 31 so at xmas I buy mine every year.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm good, ours go from Jan. 1st to Dec. 31 so at xmas I buy mine every year.


Our's runs the same here in wv too.good to go.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to go, Brand New MS Sportsmans License in My Wallet!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Remember to get HIP certified if you want to hunt migratory birds in Texas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Arizona too along with a migratory game bird stamp.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Gotta go grab my small game on Friday night! Gunning for some doves on Saturday morning, I think!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

And if you have to have it make sure you have Hunter's ED also cause it is a $300.00 ticket, dont ask me how I know


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just picked up my new small game permit tonight. Doves and Yotes in the morning!


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

bought a lifetime last yr,new york was going to hike our tags again,got tired of it now it comes automaticly


----------

